# HDD Regenerator detected delays



## Twinbird24

I just formated my Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB HDD and I'm running HDD reg on it, it's 56% complete but already found 12 delays, what does this mean? The HDD seems to be working fine, it's making no noises either. I will run SeaTools soon, but are these delays a major problem?


----------



## linkin

It's a .11 drive. Upgrade the firmware on it before it bricks itself.


----------

